# Problem with generac 8ooo exl dual fuel generator



## Perryjenkins2012$ (Oct 8, 2017)

Generac EXL 8000k has been setting up for at least 7 years. Has always been run on propane. It had never had gasoline in tank. When I got it, I put gas in tank, hit starter, it cranked on first try. It runs beautifully. Then tried propane. Hooked it to 25 gallon tank via 1/2" line using a REGO 2 stage regulator recommended by propane supplier. Demand regulator is Beam Garrettson 202ANL. Turned on gas, engine cranked immediately and ran for about 60 seconds and died. Multiple retrys and engine tries to run, but never catches up. Don't know where to start. Any input and ideas are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

Is this a USCarb conversation? If so, choke should be fully open from start. May also adjust the load block to a richer mix and lessen gap on spark plug. If it stays running with the primer held in, it is a fuel pressure / regulator issue.


----------



## Perryjenkins2012$ (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks. Will try this fix. Do believe it?s not getting enough fuel due to either demand regulator or vacuum leak. Thanks for your time.


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 24, 2017)

A couple of additional thoughts - With regard to the spark plug gap, try reducing to .020". It made all the difference for me at start up.

I am not that familiar with the use of propane as a fuel source, but it may be that a 25lb canister may not be able to vaporize the gas a sufficient rate to support the demand of an 8K unit. More likely, it is a demand regulator issue and you are on the right track.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Perryjenkins2012$ (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you again. Generator is at my camp. Will start by using your pointers when I get up there Thursday.


----------

